# Tabelle - Hintergrund bei mouseOver ändern



## megapreisbrecher (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe eine Tabelle und würde gerne beim mouseover der ganzen Zeile eine andere Farbe geben.

Mache ich es so, geht es:

```
<tr onmouseover="style.backgroundColor='yellow'" onmouseout="style.backgroundColor='red'">
```

Da das aber den Quelltext verstopft und schlecht pflegbar ist, würde ich es gerne in einer externen Datei machen.

Habe dann so gemacht:

```
<tr onmouseover="navIn(this)" onmouseout="navOut(this)">
```


```
function navIn(objekt)
{
 objekt.style.backgroundColor='yellow';
}

function navOut(objekt)
{
 objekt.style.backgroundColor='red';
}
```

Im Firefox klappt das, im Opera und IE passiert nichts und im IE bekomme ich unten links ein Ausrufezeichen im Browserfenster.

Was stimmt an dem Code nicht?


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Dezember 2006)

In dem Code ist kein Fehler zu sehen...es funktioniert bei mir auch in Opera und IE.

Was verbirgt sich denn hinter dem Ausrufezeichen(klicke mal rauf)?

Poste bitte  mal den komplette Inhalt der externen Datei.


----------



## megapreisbrecher (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe mal die anderen Funktionen aus der externen Datei einzeln gelöscht, diese hier scheitn den Fehler zu verursachen, obwohl die Funktion nicht aufgerufen wird in der HTML-Datei.


```
function delete(obj, titel)
{
 return confirm('titel');
}
```

Diese Funktion benutze ich in einer anderen HTML-Seite. Dort erscheint eine Alert-Box, um zu bestätigen, ob eine URL ausgeführt werden soll oder nicht.

Leider verstehe ich nicht, wieso diese Funktion delete Einfluss hat? Wie umgehe ich das bzw. was stimmt an der delete-Funktion nicht, dass sie da etwas behindert?


----------



## Quaese (4. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

*delete* ist ein reserviertes Wort in JavaScript. Es dient zum Löschen von Objekten.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

